# Ssh and tvcard not working in my new kernel

## Unclethommy

Hi there i've recently upgraded to the latest gentoo-sources kernel 2.6.18-r3. Everything seems to work fine but even though my ssh daemon says it is up and running, I cant seem to get a login prompt to my home machine (gentoo box). The strange thing is that when I reboot into an older kernel 2.6.7-r14 (i think) i seem to be able to ssh into the system perfectly. This leads me to think that I've forgotten an option to enable in the new kernel perhaps and I was wondering what options are necesary for ssh to work? I've tried to do a "diff" on the options but havent seen much at the moment.

I've also noticed that in the new kernel i can only either choose on of the video for linux options or the other. I've enabled the bttv option for my tv card bt848 card but even though the modules load up, i can use tvtime anymore to watch tv. has anyone else had the same problem?

----------

## wudmx

Hi, 

I've managed to install a Bt878 card one month ago. what says dmesg after booting? What about lsmod and lspci?

It should give you somethink like this:

```
bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 2) at 0000:00:0a.0, irq: 10, latency: 64, mmio: 0xdddfc000

bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10], PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb

bttv0: using: Hauppauge (bt878) [card=10,insmod option]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffffdb [init]

bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [5]

bttv0: Hauppauge eeprom indicates model#61324

bttv0: using tuner=1

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: registered device radio0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok
```

This is what I've enabled in my kernel (vanilla-sources):

```
Device Drivers --->

 I2C Support --->

  <*> I2C Support

  <*> I2C device interface

   I2C algorithms --->

    I2C bit-banging interfaces

    I2C PCF 8584 interfaces

    I2C PCA 9564 interfaces

  I2C Hardware Bus support --->

    VIA 82C596/82C686/823x

 Multimedia devices --->

  <*> Video For Linux

  [*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

  Video Capture Adapters ---> 

    BT848 Video For Linux

 Sound --->

   Sound card support

  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --->

    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

      Sequencer support

      OSS Mixer API

      OSS PCM (digital audio) API

   [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

   [*]   OSS Sequencer API

   [*]   Verbose procfs contents

    Bt87x Audio Capture

    (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373

    VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller
```

HTH

Andi

----------

## Unclethommy

heaven mark # dmesg | grep bttv

mine says the same more or less.... i created a manual udev rule to load the node /dev/mytv when i access that with tv it used to work, but now, just a blank blue screen  :Sad: 

```
bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:00:0c.0, irq: 17, latency: 64, mmio: 0xcdcfe000

bttv0: detected: Leadtek WinFast TV 2000 [card=34], PCI subsystem ID is 107d:6606

bttv0: using: Leadtek WinFast 2000/ WinFast 2000 XP [card=34,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00bff707 [init]

bttv0: using tuner=5

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: registered device radio0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

input: bttv IR (card=34) as /class/input/input3

bttv-input: bttv IR (card=34) detected at pci-0000:00:0c.0/ir0
```

----------

## wudmx

Is there any error message when you start tvtime? Do you have files in /dev/v4l/ ?

----------

## Unclethommy

heaven mark # ls /dev/v4l/

radio0  vbi0

I've tried running tvtime with /dev/vbi0 but no joy

----------

## wudmx

video0 is missing in your /dev/v4l directory. and man tvtime says it uses the device /dev/video0 which is a symlink to /dev/v4l/video0 on my computer.

this udev rule zou created... i didn't have to do that. what happens if you do not use it?

----------

## Unclethommy

I've tried to take out the udev rules for the tvcard but no luck in making the device nodes appear. The problem was that it was working fine with the udev reules before I compiled the latest kernel. I've decided to do a system wide recompile as I have moved to the newer version of gcc 4.1.1. After I compile the kernel I will post back if the problem still exists.

The good news is that after a recompile of the system files with the new compiler, ssh seems to be working (for now)

----------

## onlinepancakes

I have the same issue for V4L, but I don't even have /dev/v4l in /dev... And I compiled my Kernel to have it.. Kernel is Gentoo-Sources 2.6.19-R1.. lsmod and dmesg doesn't even say anything about it.. Yet 2.6.18 works fine and makes /dev/v4l..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521334-highlight-dev+video0+directory.html

----------

## Unclethommy

I guess we have to wait for a more stable kernel. I havent even thought about migrating to the newer 2.6.19-R1 yet.

----------

## lindegur

I have a similar problem and I think I have found the reason. 

Please try to 

rmmod bttv

modprobe bttv

Since my old card is not autodetected I need

 rmmod bttv

modprobe bttv radio=0 card=39 tuner=0 gbuffers=32

I don't know how the module gets loaded, since it even gets loaded when I disable it from  /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6.

lsmod shows me its there. 

And now I set RC_coldplug="no" in /etc/config.d/rc and have added the bttv command in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6. Everything works now  :Laughing: 

On my computer the problem was the lost bttv parameters.

----------

## Unclethommy

Thanks for the advice lindegur, unfortunately it hasnt solved my problem  :Sad:  Am still getting blue screens in tvtime.

----------

## wudmx

Have you tried vanilla-sources? 

Andi

----------

## Unclethommy

I have been told from another thread that i the "tuner" module wasnt loading, having manually loaded it , the tv card is working. Now to work on my lirc  :Smile: 

Also, i normally use gentoo-sources. Are vanilla-sources more general/recommended ?

----------

## wudmx

 *Quote:*   

> Also, i normally use gentoo-sources. Are vanilla-sources more general/recommended ?

 

vanilla-sources is the unpatched kernel package. These are the same files as the ones you get on kernel.org.

----------

## Unclethommy

Ah, ok. So you think there may be something wrong with the patched version of the gentoo-sources which may have caused the modules to stop working properly. I have have a try when I get a little time to play about with it. Thanks for the help  :Smile: 

----------

## wudmx

 *Unclethommy wrote:*   

> Ah, ok. So you think there may be something wrong with the patched version of the gentoo-sources which may have caused the modules to stop working properly. I have have a try when I get a little time to play about with it. Thanks for the help :)

  Wouldn't be the first time where some patches are the causes for trouble... 

If you really do not need these patches, I recommend using vanilla-sources. More info on the different kernel sources in gentoo can be found under http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml

- Andi

----------

